# using dnp while having type 2 diabetes



## jeebise23 (Apr 1, 2015)

hey guys i have a friend of mine who has type 2 diabetes, and he wants to use dnp, can he use it or does the insulin make the dnp not work correctly. i told him he should not mess with it so i guess any answers but not to use would b appreciated thanks guys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think this is a good idea at all... I would suggest instead of spending his money on DNP he should email heliosnutrition@gmail.com for a proper diet that will get him better long term results.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 1, 2015)

I have had many diabetic clients, but I would most definitely suggest not using dnp.  Diabetic clients are sensitive as it is, adding dnp is a mistake.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 1, 2015)

Spongy said:


> I have had many diabetic clients, but I would most definitely suggest not using dnp.  Diabetic clients are sensitive as it is, adding dnp is a mistake.



nailed it! type 1 here, and good god its a pain when it comes to dieting. I always wondered about DNP while being diabetic but just said nope. same with GH


----------



## halfwit (Apr 1, 2015)

I've done it, but it's quite the balancing act.  I recommend looking into a ketogenic diet, as that eliminates the whole pesky insulin/hypoglycemia thing.  

It's also a nice break from all those shots every day.  

My .02c 

Edit:  This is advice for a type 2.  I don't know enough regarding type 1 to know how safe that is, even though it should be AFAIK.


----------



## Big_Mike (Apr 2, 2015)

Guys whats the point of using such a poison as DNP ? I think with proper diet and clenbuterol or clen+T3 stack you have to losse fat without any risk. Iam just curious why would you take DNP if you can losse fat with much safer methods and fast? I know about 3 people who started crys. dnp they used it for week max and stopped because they were done.


----------



## Kento40 (Apr 9, 2015)

Let's see... With Clen, you look like a crackhead who needs a fix with all the shaking you'll be doing, plus in high doses, it could cause apoptosis of the tissue, cardiac tissue, in your heart. DNP taken carefully and properly can be a fine method of fat loss with very bearable sides. So all in all, everything comes with it's risks, you can die on clen just as you can die on DNP. As for me, I rather sweat some in public and just keep a rag handy, than look like I've come down with a sudden case of tourettes.


----------



## JUANMA (May 25, 2015)

Totally agree with you.


----------



## Beefcake (May 25, 2015)

This weekend I had the shakes from clen and my dad asked if I was okay.  I said yes, just on diet caffeine pills.  It's been two weeks, so I'm off for two weeks.  Probably give it another go at a lower does next round.


----------

